

Google Alerts -- Are you using it to monitor mentions of your startup yet? - staunch
http://www.google.com/alerts
I've found Google Alerts to be invaluable in monitoring mentions of the projects I work on. If you're not using it yet you probably should be.
======
SwellJoe
Yes. I have dozens of monitors setup. We have a lot of competitors, though I
only really pay attention to the top two. But I don't mention any of what I
learn to my co-founder (who does most of the core development), because I
don't want our product to be driven too much by what competitors do. We have
hundreds of customers ourselves...and they probably know what they want as
well as anybody.

Anyway, it's easy to get side-tracked by outside stuff...so pay attention to
your market, but not too much.

------
thomasswift
I set it up after my site was mentioned on Mashable, I really like it.

------
aaroneous
...and mentions of your competition. ...and mentions of your space//industry
as well

